# Wired cafe bar - Pelham street nottingham



## Mrboots2u

I stumbled across this at 5 pm Wednesday , on my once yearly visit to nottingham .Having previously lived in the city for 10 years I had constantly bemoaned that there wasn't anywhere to get a really great cup of coffee in the city . Until now.

It had opened that day I think went I found this gem . Drawn in by the white la marzocco machine and airy bright decor , I saw a menu with great range of drinks, and some delicious cakes on the counter.

Talking to the owners , it is clear they are on a mission to deliver great coffee to Nottingham. They had researched a lot of roasters and settled on a London based roaster ( ex Australian outfit ) - Allpress espresso . Talking to the owners they visited a few roasters before settling on this one and the taste they were after.

First drink flat white , nice art , rich and smooth , sweet milk. ( see photo )

Ristretto , sweet and full bodied not a hint of acidity , spot on.

Cappucino - one of the best I've had this year . I stumbled off to meet my friend high on caffeine with a smile on my face.

I went back the next day for a machiatto and more cakes, before my train home , and it hit the spot . Expertly prepared.

This place really deserves to thrive and prosper, the people running it are enthusiastic coffee people, trying to build a family business , striving to bring something excellent to Nottingham.

If your in the area please go try it , you won't be disappointed .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Also will be ordering some Allpress in the near future to see what it's like on the lever ......


----------



## adz

Visited today after your suggestion and was really impressed. Best flat white I've had in a long long time


----------



## Mrboots2u

adz said:


> Visited today after your suggestion and was really impressed. Best flat white I've had in a long long time


Glad you enjoyed it ,there a young new family business so need the support and custom, plus they deserve to succeed .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Returned here again today for a bit of a session . Place is full of punters , cakes are to die for ( the freshly made Bakewell tart was amazing ) Sandwiches fleshly made were delicious and great value for money. Ordered over an hour or so , flat white, machiatto and piccolo . All really great , the redchurch blend is medium roast , sweet , and the ladies on the la marzocco had the skillz to make the drinks . Expertly presented , nice to see that. This place looks like it is going form strength to strength.

I'll say it again , this is the place Nottingham coffee lovers deserve , pay it a visit .


----------



## Iwwstriker

I would like to add on my opinions on this cafe since I have just paid the place a visit, a lovely exposed nude wall design for the whole shop, I like the way they utilise a wide wooden bench as a table. It is as if you're visiting the countryside and sipping on a cup of well-made coffee. And I would like to say, it is absolutely amazing. I had a cup of single shot espresso just to try what's really at the base of every coffee drink that they are making and I can say they are doing it passionately and professionally. No bitterness and no sourness in the espresso and I also have one piece of scone with jam and cream, as the owner who served me today baked it and it is a delight to my tummy. I can eat that all day long with just strawberry jam and clotted cream. Such a special cream. If I am not mistaken, it is famous somewhere in the UK. I will definitely be going to go back every weekend if I could. And I did have a chat with the owners as well and I did mention that it was @Mrboots2u who introduced that cafe to me in the first place. The facial expressions on their face, smiling from ear to ear. They were absolutely delighted. I was enjoying the cup of espresso so I didn't bother to take a picture of what I had in the morning. But here's to everyone who wish to find the small cafe. Every single time, I walked pass Pelham Street without realising this little delighted cafe all the time. So here it is.


----------



## adz

Have been visiting this place since the original post back in October and have to say that these guys really know what they're doing with coffee. Consistently the best quality and taste. The sandwiches are fantastic with large bloomer bread and fresh ingredients in them. The cakes are great as well.


----------

